# Flamingo Land ?



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

The kids are wanting to go to Flamingo Land in our August hols. I can not find the site listed in the data base and I was wondering if anyone has stopped there before.

If yes

Was it easy to fill up with water/empty waste?
What were the showers like?
If (should be when) rains how muddy is it? will we get stuck?

I am not expecting it to be to CC site levels but would like to know roughly what to expect. We have just been away to a haven site and found it to be untidy with poor showers etc. We will probally be stopping for 5 nights to get the most out of the entry into the theme park.

Richard...


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Someone must have been camping at Flamingoland? have they?

Richard...


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Richard stayed there about 5 years ago so info could be well out of date, added to the fact one mans shower is another mans hole in the ground sort of thing, we found the site well organised, gravel hard standing between grassed areas for your awnings if you use one, toilet and showers nothing special but servicable, shops on site and of course a very large fun fair with bars and entertainment shows throughout the day, we thought expensive for a family but, non the less good value as well given so much to do,
Geo


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Flmingos*

Hello there,

Been to flamingo land many times, though never in the MH.

If yu can afford it DO try the pub for food accross the road from the main entrace. Has to be one of the finest eateries in yorkshire.

Trev


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks, it sounds as though it might be ok after all. I have just a had a quick look on the UK camp sites reviews and most seemed postive. But I always like to get the reasurance form MHF members. We have just been to Havens Haggerston castle site for 3 nights over the bank holiday. We were expecting it to be busy and noisy but it was almost unbearable. We had to move pitches as people were drinking and swering then vomiting out site there caravans and this was before 21.00. We just could not be haseled with Flamingoland if it was going to be the same. 

Thanks Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eden Camp*

Richard

No idea about Flamingo Land, but nearby is a place called "Eden Camp" - sort of a war museum where you can go inside a submarine amongst other things. Do a Google search on it. I recall it being good value and even our passenger bought food there - a sign of good value! LOL

Russell


----------



## 89267 (May 18, 2005)

*Flamingo Land*

 Flamingo Land is excellent value for money if you have children that like fast rides and are taller than 4 ft -min hight for rides.

The rally field gets very wet and holds water but the camping pegs with electric are not too bad.

The nine hole golf course is not a bad course but you need to have a good aim as the fairways are narrow.

Swimming pools not bad but can get cold, should be heated but at what temp i do not know. (indoor)

I have been with my family for the past 3 years in my motorhome on rallies with the Leyland Caravan Club.

All persons need to have a rist band attached when on site and these are checked as you enter the fail and zoo and also when you return to gates on departure back to your facility.


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there

Was there years ago as a tugger. Found it to be an excellent place if you have kids. It had swimming pool, gym, sauna / steam room, jacuzzi, funfair, bars, entertainment, not forgetting the zoo itself.

Don't know if standards are still the same, but have good memories of it.

Hope this helps


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

HI do they do tourers can not see anything on website :?: 

ray


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Ray , they definatly do toures. But as youy say there is nowt on there web site. We called them and they said they have a touring fiels for 500 units. It a bit expensive mind, but foir £75 you get unlimited entry for 4 into the theam park for the lenght of your stay. Thats what has atracted us to it, but the camping works out to well over £30 a night. It get slightly cheaper the longer you stay.

Richard...


----------

